# Camp Stew



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

1 cup elbow macaroni
1/2 cup chopped onions
1 cup water
1/4 pound(s) cheddar cheese
2 pounds hamburger meat
1 can stewed tomatoes
1 can corn

Brown hamburger and drain. Stir in tomatoes, corn, macaroni, and water. Cook until hot and noodles are done. Add cheese when you are ready to eat.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I bet this would work nicely in a Dutch oven too!!! Oh... I just can't wait to try it!


----------



## jasonsgirl825 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds great, will try on next camp outting!


----------

